# Squash and Table Tennis (Ping Pong)



## Transk53 (Dec 27, 2014)

Who around plays the games. I have been today, and logically fits, is that Ping Pong can help to improve your visual acuity and memory. IE the speed of thought is improved due to the hectic nature of the game.

Squash I know is very intense. I have enough of it to that you have to be very fit. Now stamina can be improved to a certain level, but what about balance do you think? Could I improve mine through Squash I wonder. You have be quick on your feet, but also have pretty good anticipation.

All this coupled together, I wonder to translate into becoming a balance session. Like body balance, but one trained on a specific objective, IE Squash. What do you peeps reckon? Mad or something there!


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 27, 2014)

Bump "thinking"


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 27, 2014)

I have not played table tennis in about 50 years but I do know it takes much hand eye coordination to play.
Squash I have never played but it always looked like hand ball played in a very reduced area with rackets. That would make it a very fast game where coordination, balance, and quick reactions where of the up most.
I would think that both would help with some aspects of martial arts study.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 27, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> I have not played table tennis in about 50 years but I do know it takes much hand eye coordination to play.
> Squash I have never played but it always looked like hand ball played in a very reduced area with rackets. That would make it a very fast game where coordination, balance, and quick reactions where of the up most.
> I would think that both would help with some aspects of martial arts study.




Once again I feel somewhat awed when you reply, but yeah that makes a lot of sense first time round. I actually did not even think of the hands. I will probably try both, but Ping Pong sounds like a very good idea. I have quick hands, but hand - eye coordination not too good. Thanks, could I nickname you "Sage"


----------

